# Noisy neighbours at Arabian Ranches



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone had trouble with persistently noisy neighbours at Arabian Ranches AND have had the issues resolved by the management company? They seem very hot on some community rules so do they actually take effective action against noisy people? They talk of violation penalties but do not explain what these are. Just wondering whether it's worth getting involved with complaints or just move out next year.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

StewartC said:


> Has anyone had trouble with persistently noisy neighbours at Arabian Ranches AND have had the issues resolved by the management company? They seem very hot on some community rules so do they actually take effective action against noisy people? They talk of violation penalties but do not explain what these are. Just wondering whether it's worth getting involved with complaints or just move out next year.


We rented a villa there for one of our senior staff members and they were always receiving complaints. Whether or not they were justified is another matter. The management complained to his landlord but the tenant and landlord had issues so it could have been that the landlord was using it to be difficult with the individual. It's obviously a sensitive issue there. Our employee moved out from choice, wanting to live in another area, so it obviously wasn't instrumental in vacating the property.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Personally, I'd find out where the noise was coming from and give them an ultimatum...

Turn it off or, you'll call the police.

Nobody wants to get the police involved and, I have found that as soon as you start mentioning police etc, things calm down immediately.


----------

